# Critical Duty 9mm for Hunting ?



## Hunt&Fish (Aug 8, 2012)

Anybody tried the Critical Duty loads from Hornaday ?
Seems like this deep penetrating load ought to be good on game.
I sometimes encounter hogs when I'm walking from my deer stand to my truck after dark. I've got a 45 Glock and a 9MM glock. Which would you use if a hog charges you and what load would you use?


----------



## chadeugene (Aug 9, 2012)

I would imagine that the 45 ACP has more knockdown power (just an assumptions) however, I would probably use whichever I felt more comfortable and competent with.


----------



## GLS (Aug 9, 2012)

A 9 mm may expand, but a .45 will never shrink.


----------



## doofus (Aug 10, 2012)

one thing to remember....friends dont let friends shoot 9mm...


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Aug 10, 2012)

I usually stay out of these V/S threads but... I have no experience with the critical duty ammo however if using FMJ's a 9mm will penetrate deeper than a .45 in my experience. If those were my only choices I would be loaded with FMJ ammo.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Aug 11, 2012)

If you are only thinking about charging hogs, I too would go with the 9mm and FMJs.  I will take 14 rounds of fast "penetration" rounds over 8 rounds of heavy and slow.

If you are truly thinking of hunting with a handgun, then there are much better options than the 9mm or 45.


----------



## fishtail (Aug 11, 2012)

Well, somethin's better than nothin', I guess.
Guys, I've had surprised hogs tote off 2000 foot pounds of bullet and go over 50 yards before stopping. If I was charged, I'd be cut to pieces. 
Once recovered I seen the bullet and placement did their job. The hogs just didn't understand it.


----------



## trial&error (Aug 11, 2012)

Since you specifically said hunting no it is not even a good choice.  You want entry/exit hole and good blood trail to follow.


----------



## tcward (Aug 11, 2012)

gls said:


> a 9 mm may expand, but a .45 will never shrink.



x2!


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Aug 13, 2012)

doofus said:


> one thing to remember....friends dont let friends shoot 9mm...



yawn.


----------



## Larry Rooks (Aug 15, 2012)

if ya gonna hunt with a 9, limit it to rabbits and tree rats cause it aint no hog gun for sure


----------



## tgc (Aug 16, 2012)

Any of ya'll see the pigman on tv shoot the hog with a 9mm? The hog was a big one and it already had 2 arrows in it. They were tracking it and got it cornered. It charged pigman from about 10 yards and he unloaded, I'd say 15 shots into it and it slid up to his feet dead. Judging by this I'd say if you insist on using a 9 it should be high capacity and full metal jackets.


----------

